# Philly/NJ - Lake Nockamixon Century - Aug 25 2012



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Lake Nockamixon Century - Aug 25 2012 Register before 8/11 online ($30) and get a free T Shirt.

On Saturday, August 25th, ride the SCU Lake Nockamixon Century, starting from The Moravian Tile Works 130 East Swamp Road Doylestown, PA 18901

Ride scenic routes in Bucks County of approximately 25, 50, 64, 75, or 100 miles over rolling terrain with a few hills. A hilly 107-mile Intensive Climbing Unit century route is also being offered. All riders will visit picturesque Lake Galena in Peace Valley Park. 50-to-107-mile riders will also visit our well-stocked rest stop at scenic Lake Nockamixon. 

Registration includes marked route, cue sheet, rest stops, SAG support, and a post-ride meal (with vegetarian option). 

Rest stops have a large assortment of home-baked snacks. Winner of LAB's "Best Century" award. 

Suburban Cyclists Unlimited, P.O. Box 401, Horsham, PA 19044; phone 215-643-0597. Suburban Cyclists Unlimited Home Page

Children under 12 are free. Children under 16 must be accompanied by an adult.

https://www.bikereg.com/Net/15561


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*The Nock*



Keoki said:


> Lake Nockamixon Century - Aug 25 2012 Register before 8/11 online ($30) and get a free T Shirt.
> 
> On Saturday, August 25th, ride the SCU Lake Nockamixon Century, starting from The Moravian Tile Works 130 East Swamp Road Doylestown, PA 18901
> 
> ...


Its been a few years since I've ridden this but I remember it as a lot hillier than "rolling terrain" as least to this South Jersey flat lander. I plan to give it a try this year


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL, as a new cyclist, I've been mapping out places to ride and will try to take advantage of visiting my wife's friends in South Jersey. I mapped out a 100km ride around the Pine Barrens area and the total elevation came out to around 450 ft. I'm due to try the route out this Saturday (hope it doesn't rain) so we'll see if the mapping program is accurate or not.

Not sure if I would be able to 100 miles with the climbs around the Nox since 53 miles has been the furthest I've gone so far (this past Sunday, actually) but I'd love to try this next year. 

Can you do group century rides solo or do people usually go in groups/teams? I guess I'm asking if it's commonplace to go at it solo. Also, what ends up as the avg mph? 15? 16? even 17?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

joshhan said:


> Not sure if I would be able to 100 miles with the climbs around the Nox since 53 miles has been the furthest I've gone so far (this past Sunday, actually) but I'd love to try this next year.


It is pretty hilly in that area. Here are some of the Nock routes from previous years. It should be pretty close to the same each year depending on road issues. 
Map My Ride elevations tend to run on the low side.

50mi 1,500ft climbing per Map My Ride.
SCU Nockamixon Century 50 Mile Route in Doylestown, PA | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE

64mi 3,300ft climbing per Ride With GPS.
2011-08-27 SCU Nockamixon - 63 mile - A bike ride in Doylestown, Pennsylvania, US

75mi 2,100ft climbing per Map My Ride.
SCU Nockamixon Century - 75 Mile Route in PA, United States | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE

100mi 3,400ft climbing per Map My Ride.
SCU Nockamixon Century 108 Miles Route with ICU (Ottsville, Pennsylvania) in Tradesville, PA | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE



> Can you do group century rides solo or do people usually go in groups/teams? I guess I'm asking if it's commonplace to go at it solo. Also, what ends up as the avg mph? 15? 16? even 17?


It's a ride at your own pace ride so there is no average speed. People will go solo or in groups. 
Support ends at 4:30pm so you have up to 9hrs to complete it.
http://www.suburbancyclists.org/documents/SCU_Nock_2012.pdf

Not sure if I can make it. My son has to move into college that weekend.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

The last time I did this ride (2008), there was a brutal hill on Dietz Mill Rd, which the SCU guys refererred to as "Miller's Hill" or "Miller the Killer". There were sections where my front wheel lifted off the ground due to the steepness. I passed quite a few folks walking their bikes up this thing. Someone told me the hill was 16%; I don't know if that is true or not. The trully cruel part was this hill was about mile 80 on the Century. It did make that ride memorable though


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a lot of climbing. Sounds scary in any case. 

Maybe I'll look for a flatter century in DE or something to start and work my way up to the hilly ones.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

joshhan said:


> LOL, as a new cyclist, I've been mapping out places to ride and will try to take advantage of visiting my wife's friends in South Jersey. I mapped out a 100km ride around the Pine Barrens area and the total elevation came out to around 450 ft. I'm due to try the route out this Saturday (hope it doesn't rain) so we'll see if the mapping program is accurate or not.
> 
> Not sure if I would be able to 100 miles with the climbs around the Nox since 53 miles has been the furthest I've gone so far (this past Sunday, actually) but I'd love to try this next year.
> 
> Can you do group century rides solo or do people usually go in groups/teams? I guess I'm asking if it's commonplace to go at it solo. Also, what ends up as the avg mph? 15? 16? even 17?


I have done both solo and with groups. Prefer groups. But sometimes solo is very peaceful and reflective. 

The mph is your own call. Set your pace that you can maintain for the distance. 

As for south jersey down here in Galloway for vacation. Leaving tomorrow but did a couple of good rides if you are in the area and interested. 

Basically went west to Batso Village and south to Ocean City. 

Routes ranged from 50 to 80 miles.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

The route I mapped out goes around Wharton S.F. I'll have to bring the mountain bike down next time as it looks like there's some good singletrack within the forest itself.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

joshhan said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> The route I mapped out goes around Wharton S.F. I'll have to bring the mountain bike down next time as it looks like there's some good singletrack within the forest itself.


I agree. I do not even mountain bike and it looked good. Batso is in Wharton I believe so same area. Lower Bank Road is pretty nice in that vicinity as is Green Bank Road. Together with Batso/Bulltown road they make a nice little loop.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, just got back from South Jersey. I put in 69 miles around Wharton S.F. All I can say is thank God I did my first 100km in South Jersey because it is flaaaaaaat. Way flatter than anything around here. I was able to do it in 3 hours and 51 minutes with no breaks except for stop signs and to grab an energy bar.

Saying that, 100miles around here would be killer. Although, I think I might be ok taking breaks every 25-30 miles (or whatever they space the food stops out).


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I rode the century yesterday. As expected it was quite hilly. My altimeter registered 5500 feet of vertical gain. There were a couple of really punishing climbs. Definitively the hardest ride I've done for a while


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

DaveG said:


> I rode the century yesterday. As expected it was quite hilly. My altimeter registered 5500 feet of vertical gain. There were a couple of really punishing climbs. Definitively the hardest ride I've done for a while


Congratulations! That is a lot of climbing. What was your time (If you don't mind)?

I'd like to try an organized century out but I'll definitely look for a flatter one for my first time out.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*times*



joshhan said:


> Congratulations! That is a lot of climbing. What was your time (If you don't mind)?
> 
> I'd like to try an organized century out but I'll definitely look for a flatter one for my first time out.


My ride time was 6:42 and total time was 7:35. It one of the slowest centuries I've done (of 70). I was just trying to survive. I cannot even fathom what the ICU (Intensice Climbing Unit) route was like

An upcoming century that is a whole lot flatter
- Pumpkin Patch Century (Central NJ), 30 Sept

The Princeton Event (early August) is a fairly flat century that is popular and well run. Something to consider next year


----------

